# 09 28Krs Drain Question



## JMAC (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks to the folks on this forum, I winterized my RV yesterday. Did the air compressor method and drained everything.

I have 3 poly drains under the rear of the RV. Clearly one is from the freshwater holding tank which drains using the valve located on the pipe itself. The other two are aft of the freshwater drain and do not have a valve but are capped. Can anyone tell me what these drains are for and how to evacuate water from them??

Thanks in advance for your response.

JMAC


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

JMAC said:


> Thanks to the folks on this forum, I winterized my RV yesterday. Did the air compressor method and drained everything.
> 
> I have 3 poly drains under the rear of the RV. Clearly one is from the freshwater holding tank which drains using the valve located on the pipe itself. The other two are aft of the freshwater drain and do not have a valve but are capped. Can anyone tell me what these drains are for and how to evacuate water from them??
> 
> ...


They are low point plumbing drains is my guess. I blow those with air out too.

Carey


----------



## JMAC (Jul 31, 2009)

That was my guess but I can't imagine what would be back there that would need a drain.


----------



## jcamp (Oct 16, 2009)

JMAC said:


> That was my guess but I can't imagine what would be back there that would need a drain.


Those are your low point fresh water line drains. Just open all the faucets in the TT and unscrew the caps on the drains, if any water comes out you will need to blow the lines again. Don't forget to drain the HWH and add pink stuff to your sink traps including the shower drain


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

JMAC said:


> That was my guess but I can't imagine what would be back there that would need a drain.


The drains may have travelled several feet from where they actually tie into the plumbing.

X2 to what jcamp said.









Carey


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Yup. What they all said. But I would suggest that you OPEN the drains before you run the water ... less pressure build-up on the other side









If you use Pink Stuff, just pour the pink stuff in after draining the water out. BE SURE TO CLOSE THE DRAIN PLUGS!!!!









btw, the plugs, themselves, can be a bit finicky and, because they're plastic, can strip pretty easily. Take you time putting them back in and you'll be fine.


----------

